# Road's End / Eerie Manor 2020 Video &Pics



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

We were finally sent the video we had taken of Road's End Eerie Manor 2020. It's not exactly what we were hoping for as we wanted more video of the new Vampire Crypt façade. Ended up pretty good though.

We'll both include few more pictures of the façade and some new elements.






Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done! Love seeing my favorite small cemetery showcased so well.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So much eye candy and such great lighting not to mention that Boss crypt


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd add that we had two videographers. The guy who did the one posted above was a skilled young guy who does commercials and ad shoots. He was recommended to us by a friend. He admitted he never did anything like a haunt video before but was eager to try it. He couldn't make it on Halloween so this was shot on the 28th of October. Very creative stuff but as lewlew mentioned, he didn't capture everything we wanted. The other vid will hopefully surface at some point and should be a lot more detailed/inclusive. She came over on Halloween and spent a good 5 hours walking around getting stills and video. In any event, you get a flavor of what we had going on.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks wonderful, as always look forward to seeing it.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

lewlew & jdubbya, my hats off to you. I can only imagine the hours you put into that setup. Such good quality stills and background music. Loved the very eerie and lifelike vampire at the end. You two are real professionals and a credit to this website. Once again..well done!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

Amazing detail and great work. Impressive!


----------



## sharrah (Dec 13, 2020)

Amazing Work Haunt Neighbors..


----------

